
Amazon Shopping for Office Space in Manhattan, Proving HQ2 Haters Right - ceejayoz
https://slate.com/business/2019/05/amazon-new-york-city-office-space.html
======
oldjokes
I hope after the utter trainwreck that is Foxconn in Wisconsin every local
government is being more skeptical of these corporate welfare deals.

I'm really tired of seeing fancy corporate lawyers outfox local politicians
over and over again, somehow always getting a new record-breaking welfare
incentive plan while structuring the contracts such that they have a hundred
loopholes and never have to actually do anything for the money. This keeps
happening at small and large scales all over the country, and it needs to
stop.

~~~
duxup
At least an Amazon HQ is believable.

Foxcon's Wisconsin plans, tv panel manufacturing, then turned into a spread
out series of research centers never seemed believable.

The Wisconsin Republicans stopped bragging about the details the last
election....but still tried to make it more difficult for the state to get out
of after the election...

------
hourislate
I wouldn't read too much into this. It doesn't prove anything. AMZN has been
in NYC for a while. I'm sure this is simply for growth.

